# Nov. 9 Johnson's Beach (With Pics)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Picked up my dad and headed to Johnson's Beach. The water was much clearer today than it was two days ago and very little wave action. We had lines in the water by 9:30 and had our first bite in 5 minutes. It turned out to be a nice 17 inch Pompano. No hot action like last time, the bite was slow.A while later my dad caughta bull Whiting on his ultralight outfit. Still not much action and we were thinking of packing up when this guy hit...










Seeing that big Redfish made my dad's day...she was released unharmed. I always love taking my dad out. He taught me to love and respect the outdoors and I'm thankful for that. Here's a picture of the Pompano and Whiting we caught...










Tight lines,

-Jason


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Nice! Congradulations.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I went out for an hour caught a slot Red! Had two hits take my pole in the water.:banghead First time fishing like that from the beach. I hate sitting and waiting. Nice catch! Mullet were thick in nice pods.


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

nice catch !!!!


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Must've had fun playing with that RED !!!!


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

Whiting = Fish Taco

It is nice to hear that the pomps are still running, and running well


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Jason! You've been on fire lately. Nice job once again. Looking forward to the next report.


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

What have you been using for bait--live shrimp and sand fleas?? have you been using a gulf rig or carolina rig for that bull red??


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been using fresh dead shrimp and fleas when I can find them(tough lately). I tie my own rigs using 20-25# flourocarbon, appropriately sized circle hooks or kahle hooks depending on bait size and type, and I use a braid top shot on my surf reels for added casting distance. Hope this helps.

-Jason


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! both the pomp & whiting look like studs unless that cooler is just really small lol


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report :clap


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!:clap:clap


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pomp and whiting


----------

